# 2009 Tournaments



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Which tournaments will you guys be fishing this coming season? There's a few more to choose from with the new Full Throttle Series in both NoDak and SoDak and a couple MWC events in SD and Devils. Let's hear of any others too...


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

id like to get started in tournment fishing but can find what tournments or where they are


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

There are many new tournaments this year. Check out www.masterswalleyecircuit.com and www.ftfishing.com. They both have new division in North Dakota. Also, for Devils Lake there is the Spirit Lake Casino tournament which is June 13-14 and the Devils Lake Chamber tournament which is June 27-28. Minnesota has numerous tournaments as well. Check out www.mntournamenttrail.com. Aslo, if you go to www.walleyecentral.com and click on tourny finder on the left hand side, you should be able to find several tournaments listed there. Good luck!


----------

